# Windows 7 Problem Signature



## AlX3371

Hi,

After updating windows 7 when it goes to boot screen I get the following error message: 

*Your computer was unable to start
Startup repair is checking your system for problems

If problems are found startup repair will fix them automatically. your computer might restatr several time during this process.
No chnages will be made to your persoanl files or information. This might take several minutes. *

_After several minutes roughly 5 to 6 minutes:_

*Startup repair cannot repair this computer automatically*

*View problem details:

Problem Signature
Problem Event Name startupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 03: unknown 
Problem Signature 04: 10675141
Problem Signature 05: AutoFailover
Problem Signature 06: 1
Problem Signature 07: corruptfile
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.2561
Locale ID: 1033
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Other info: Laptop is brand new only few month old recently purchased from *Dell XPS L501X

*Does any one know how to resolve the issue or what does the errors mean? THANKS


----------



## vive1

The suggestion at this link seemed to have solved the problem although the person did not explain how they solved it. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/solved-windows-7-startup-repair-offline-497639.html

Can you startup in safe mode? do you have your windows DvD?
If you can start a command prompt try: 
bootrec /RebuildBcd

You can also try 
bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /fixboot


----------



## AlX3371

Can you startup in safe mode? do you have your windows DvD? 
*Yes.. windows loads OK no problem at all*

*Trying now*...
If you can start a command prompt try: 
bootrec /RebuildBcd
You can also try 
bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /fixboot

I just discovered that Windows update has hit and miss MOST OF updates as well.

*example 1:*
Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2443685)
Installation date: ‎7/‎06/‎2011 12:13 PM
Installation status: Failed
Error details: Code 800F0816
Update type: Important
--------------------------------


----------



## AlX3371

*Results:*

bootrec /RebuildBcd *>> bootrec is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file*

You can also try 
bootrec /fixmbr >>* bootrec is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file*

bootrec /fixboot >>* bootrec is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file*


----------



## vive1

Use the DVD to go into command prompt. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial161.html


----------



## AlX3371

I figured out my issue was from windows update so here is what i did:


Open Command Prompt by Start -> Run and type cmd
On the Command Prompt, type net stop wuauserv. This is done so that you will terminate the windows automatic update service to allow us to delete the cache files
Still on the Command Prompt, type cd /d %windir% or cd\windows
Type rd /s SoftwareDistribution
Thats it, the cache has been purged. Now we need to restart the windows automatic update service again. To do that, type net start wuauserv
Or go to this link: http://support.microsoft.com/Default.aspx?kbid=971058
*
Note*:


When i updated windows 7 most updates FAILED so I installed each windows update individually.


If individual update fails try it again until it gets installed correctly 
After several attempts if one particular update fails repeatedly, skip it and move on to the next update.*(make sure to restart PC/Laptop after each update)*
*If* after restart you get this message: *Your computer was unable to start. Startup repair is checking your system for problems* WAIT until repair is completed. Go to windows update and continue update.
It is a lengthy process, took me 3 days!!!  Laptop is running normally now.


*IF ALL ELSE FAILS*: Refer to *Vivie1* comment:

Use the DVD to go into command prompt to repair windows 7 system. (This will only repair your system if there is any damaged or corrupt files).
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tuto...torial161.html


If by any chance you dont have windows 7 start up CD you can download and burn the ISO from this location:http://cybernetnews.com/windows-7-recovery-disc/
Windows 7 Recovery Disc 32-bit (x86)  144MB
Windows 7 Recovery Disc 64-bit (x64)  166MB

GUT LUCK IF YOU HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM.
Over&Out


----------



## vive1

Great explanation. I'm sure it will help others. 
How did you figure out it was windows update.


----------

